# Ridge, NY - SaltDogg TGS07



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I picked this up a few years ago but never actually put it on a truck. I'm getting out of the biz and this is one of the last things I have laying around.

Works just as it should, comes complete with all wiring and controller.

Asking $1200. I can help deliver it within reason but as long as you have a 2" receiver we can hook it up and away you go.

Located in Holtsville, NY.










d-4dXaXagaw[/MEDIA]]


----------

